# Future of 30 second skip?



## mongo (Jan 21, 2004)

I am strongly considering switching from E* to D*, mainly to get Tivo season pass functionality. I am concerned, however, that DirecTivo, particularly under Murdoch, will completely eliminate the 30 second skip feature, which I place great value on. I figure the best indication of whether this will happen is whether Murdoch's European satellite TV (Sky TV?) services offer the 30 second skip feature. Does anyone know whether they do or do not?

Thanks.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

mongo said:


> I am strongly considering switching from E* to D*, mainly to get Tivo season pass functionality. I am concerned, however, that DirecTivo, particularly under Murdoch, will completely eliminate the 30 second skip feature, which I place great value on. I figure the best indication of whether this will happen is whether Murdoch's European satellite TV (Sky TV?) services offer the 30 second skip feature. Does anyone know whether they do or do not?
> 
> Thanks.


To my knowledge, the Directv DVR with Tivo does not have a 30 second skip button. Ultimate TV for Directv remotes do and Dish DVR does. Tivo does have the instant replay button but I don't recall the 30 sec. skip.


----------



## buzzdalf (Jan 27, 2003)

Link - the 30 sec skip is enabled on D*Tivos with a key sequence from the remote. It converts the "skip ahead to next marker" button to a 30 sec skip button.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select

Can't live without it.


----------



## Jasonbp (Jun 17, 2002)

cnsf said:


> Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select
> 
> Can't live without it.


Your telling me! Its nice to skip over the commericals, and the "what happened last time on 'X'".

Was there a software update a few days ago? Because I went to use the skip and it wouldn't work, so I have to program it back in (big deal). I do remember reading if there was a software update you would have to reprogram it in. Or was I seeing something?


----------



## buzzdalf (Jan 27, 2003)

We are in the middle of a software update roll-out, yes. I still haven't gotten it yet, though.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

buzzdalf said:


> Link - the 30 sec skip is enabled on D*Tivos with a key sequence from the remote. It converts the "skip ahead to next marker" button to a 30 sec skip button.


Thanks for the info. I didn't realize you could do that with Tivo. I'll definitely drop the Ultimate TV soon.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The two commands that I have to issue when I reboot my TiVo (like power outage or hard drive upgrade):

* Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select - 30 second skip (though it's more like 36 seconds)
* Slow-0-Record-Thumbs up - Turns on sorting feature

Oh great DirecTiVo genie, please give us folders....


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I also enter Select - Play - Select - Pause - Select.
That makes the green status banner disappear more quickly.

Turn on the clock with Select - Play - Select - 9 - Select.
This is displayed in the extreme lower right corner of your screen. If your TV overscans too much it might not be totally visible. It also acts as an elapsed time indicator for a recording. I used it to see how long the 30s skip really was. I found it to be 29 to 31 seconds.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

jdspencer said:


> I also enter Select - Play - Select - Pause - Select.
> That makes the green status banner disappear more quickly.
> 
> Turn on the clock with Select - Play - Select - 9 - Select.
> This is displayed in the extreme lower right corner of your screen. If your TV overscans too much it might not be totally visible. It also acts as an elapsed time indicator for a recording. I used it to see how long the 30s skip really was. I found it to be 29 to 31 seconds.


How do you turn the clock off? I entered the sequence, the clock display appeared, but now I can't get it to disappear. I re-entered the sequence, thinking perhaps it is a toggle like some of the other SPS commands, but the clock doesn't go away.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

When you turn off the clock display, it will just "stop". You have to enter a menu in order to clear it off the screen.


----------



## mongo (Jan 21, 2004)

There are 10 responses in here and not one has anything to do with the topic of the thread. Can anyone help?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

mongo said:


> There are 10 responses in here and not one has anything to do with the topic of the thread. Can anyone help?


Someone just posted an article in the general discussion forum where Murdoch plans on DVRs that eliminate the 30 second skip feature, and would even put time limits on how long a program can be stored on the DVR.

Until we see some real hardware...


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> When you turn off the clock display, it will just "stop". You have to enter a menu in order to clear it off the screen.


Doesn't work. I redid the sequence, have gone into menus, played recorded items, gone to LiveTV, etc. The clock is still there, still keeping time. It just won't go away. I think I may have to reboot.


----------



## Dish Notwork (Mar 11, 2004)

mongo said:


> I am strongly considering switching from E* to D*, mainly to get Tivo season pass functionality. I am concerned, however, that DirecTivo, particularly under Murdoch, will completely eliminate the 30 second skip feature, which I place great value on. I figure the best indication of whether this will happen is whether Murdoch's European satellite TV (Sky TV?) services offer the 30 second skip feature. Does anyone know whether they do or do not?
> 
> Thanks.


DTV/Tivo doesn't have 30 second skip, just fast forward.


----------



## tiffman (Jan 4, 2004)

Dish Notwork said:


> DTV/Tivo doesn't have 30 second skip, just fast forward.


Sure it does; you just have to turn it on yourself (Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select).


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

I can't live without my 30-second skip.

Another neat trick is sorting your recorded shows.

Hit List, then hit Slow-0-Record-Thumbs Up. You will then have the option to hit "info" in this screen to sort three different ways.

If you lose power or reset the machine, you need to reenable these easter eggs. Standby doesn't qualify as resetting or losing power, only unplugging or a software update.

If you find it suddenly stopped working, you most likely had a software update or power outage.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

There was a version of the Tivo software where the 30 second skip wasdisabled, but it was quickly restored in the next rev.

I wouldn't worry about it for now....you would have too many people in an uproar.

Wait until the News Corp./D* orgs start to truly mesh/consolidate/merge.


----------

